# Tesla Model 3 Limited Edition Wheel: Falcon Flow Forged



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Introducing the all new, exclusive Tesla Model 3 Limited Edition Wheel: the Falcon Limited Edition. Exclusive to only 100 sets worldwide, this wheel is available in 19" and 20" fitment.

For the first time ever, T Sportline is offering a 19" wheel in a square 19x8.5" Front & Rear and staggered 19x8.5" Front & 19x10" Rear fitment. 20" wheels are offered in a square 20x8.5" Front & Rear and staggered 20x8.5" Front & 20x10" Rear fitment. Each wheel is finished in an exclusive color: Ecliptic Black, Moonrock Gray, or Jupiter Bronze.

As part of the Limited Edition series, each set comes with a Falcon Limited Edition Accessories Box. Each box includes an authentication card, key card holder, and epi leather wallet.




  







  






19" Specifications

Size: 19x8.5" Front, 19x10.0" Rear
Offset: +35 Front, +40 Rear
Bolt Pattern (PCD): 5x114.3
Center Bore: 64.1 (Tesla Model 3 Performance Compatible)
Weight: 23.85 lbs Front, 24.9 lbs Rear

20" Specifications

Size: 20x8.5" Front, 20x10.0" Rear
Offset: +35 Front, +40 Rear
Bolt Pattern (PCD): 5x114.3
Center Bore: 64.1 (Tesla Model 3 Performance Compatible)
Weight: 25.25 lbs Front, 25.65 lbs Rear

Learn more here: https://tsportline.com/collections/falcon-limited-edition


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Satin Psychedelic Flip Performance Tesla Model 3 with 20" Moonrock Gray Falcon Limited Edition Flow Forged Wheels

Size: 20x8.5" Front, 20x10.0" Rear
Offset: +35 Front, +40 Rear
Bolt Pattern (PCD): 5x114.3
Center Bore: 64.1 (Tesla Model 3 Performance Compatible)
Weight: 25.25 lbs Front, 25.65 lbs Rear


----------



## The Big Bobowski (Jun 3, 2017)

Really loving these wheels. However, what are your plans for replacement options if these are limited edition? If I need to replace one rim, but you're not making them anymore, that makes it an expensive rim (since I'd end up having to replace them all with something else).


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

@The Big Bobowski Good question. We have reserves (not our first rodeo).


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Has anybody pulled the trigger on a set of these? I just order a set of 20's in the Moon Rock grey 🙂


----------



## The Big Bobowski (Jun 3, 2017)

Jay79 said:


> Has anybody pulled the trigger on a set of these? I just order a set of 20's in the Moon Rock grey 🙂


Show us some pics. Really want to pick these up but finances are tight.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

The Big Bobowski said:


> Show us some pics. Really want to pick these up but finances are tight.


They will be here in the next day or so, I'll snap some pics for ya. I'm not mounting them until spring though, I'm putting my winter wheels on this weekend.


----------



## alexteslaP3D (Nov 5, 2019)

Jay79 said:


> They will be here in the next day or so, I'll snap some pics for ya. I'm not mounting them until spring though, I'm putting my winter wheels on this weekend.


here in Texas, it doesnt snow almost close to nothing... just mild cold weather...sometimes we have gotten 50's, 60's and 70's during november, december and even january.. 
is it worth getting winter tires with these 19" falcon rims? Or should i just go with the normal all weather pilot sport on these 19"? (im downgrading from 20's because of the constant potholes)... ive already gotten 3 flats and its a headache.. and im so tired of feeling every single bump on the road.. (the city of dallas is soooooo cheap.. the are not quick to fix roads)
thoughts anyone?

thank you in advance


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

alexteslaP3D said:


> here in Texas, it doesnt snow almost close to nothing... just mild cold weather...sometimes we have gotten 50's, 60's and 70's during november, december and even january..
> is it worth getting winter tires with these 19" falcon rims? Or should i just go with the normal all weather pilot sport on these 19"? (im downgrading from 20's because of the constant potholes)... ive already gotten 3 flats and its a headache.. and im so tired of feeling every single bump on the road.. (the city of dallas is soooooo cheap.. the are not quick to fix roads)
> thoughts anyone?
> 
> thank you in advance


I would be going with Summer Tires if I lived in Texas, no need for anything else. All Season tires are a scam, they are not good at anything. I lived in LA for years and never had anything on my car except for summer tires.


----------



## alexteslaP3D (Nov 5, 2019)

Jay79 said:


> I would be going with Summer Tires if I lived in Texas, no need for anything else. All Season tires are a scam, they are not good at anything. I lived in LA for years and never had anything on my car except for summer tires.


thanks for the advice Jay... i ordered my 19" Michelin Sport 4S today... im going to order the 19" Limited Edition Falcon rims right now. Discount tire will install them for $21 per tire


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

alexteslaP3D said:


> thanks for the advice Jay... i ordered my 19" Michelin Sport 4S today... im going to order the 19" Limited Edition Falcon rims right now. Discount tire will install them for $21 per tire


Glad I could help!


----------



## alexteslaP3D (Nov 5, 2019)

Jay79 said:


> Glad I could help!
> View attachment 30373


badass!! you got yours! I just ordered mine 15 mins ago.. i got the black version.. i was HIGHLY considering the bronze... but, in the end, i went with black.. i hope i dont end up regretting it.. they are going on my car. what i actually did was, i was going to purchase them from tire rack, but they were sold out until 12/3.. but their price was 300 less than tsportline.. so i checked with discount tire, and they managed to get them for me for 1000, free shipping and install... so in total it came out to 1000 + 2000 for the rims + 100 for shipping. Which was 600 less than tsportsline


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

alexteslaP3D said:


> badass!! you got yours! I just ordered mine 15 mins ago.. i got the black version.. i was HIGHLY considering the bronze... but, in the end, i went with black.. i hope i dont end up regretting it.. they are going on my car. what i actually did was, i was going to purchase them from tire rack, but they were sold out until 12/3.. but their price was 300 less than tsportline.. so i checked with discount tire, and they managed to get them for me for 1000, free shipping and install... so in total it came out to 1000 + 2000 for the rims + 100 for shipping. Which was 600 less than tsportsline


I think you made a good choice going with black, the bronze most likely would not have matched the copper on your car. Can't go wrong with black  I Jupiter Bronze was my first choice but I didn't like them enough against the Red on my car. If they where more a golden color I would have popped. I like what you did with your car, very tasteful!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Model 3 LR on our *Sport Lowering Springs (1")*
Limited Edition *Falcon Wheel Set 20x8.5+35 / 20x10.0+40* in Moonrock Gray
Michelin Pilot Sport AS3+ 235/35-20 275/30-20
Xpel Stealth
Satin Gray Chrome Delete


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

All 100 sets of the Limited Edition Falcon Flow Forged Wheels are sold! #100 is a set of 20" Falcon Wheels in Moonrock Gray!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

The Big Bobowski said:


> Really loving these wheels. However, what are your plans for replacement options if these are limited edition? If I need to replace one rim, but you're not making them anymore, that makes it an expensive rim (since I'd end up having to replace them all with something else).


This is a very valid concern. I had to replace two of my t-Sportline wheels due to one pothole.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> This is a very valid concern. I had to replace two of my t-Sportline wheels due to one pothole.


We keep a reserve of replacements, just in case!


----------

